

Logos of the candidate cities for the 2016 Olympics - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.designer-daily.com/logos-for-the-candidate-cities-for-the-2016-olympics-3041

======
potatolicious
It's surprising how "cold" and professional the Chicago logo feels. I'm
definitely a fan of Madrid's logo - IMHO the Olympics needs to focus on unity
now moreso than ever. A more "human" logo certainly helps.

Plus the symbolism of the handprint is much more universal than any star or
ribbon can be.

~~~
patio11
I think they were going for a fusion of Olympic iconography (the torch) with
the Chicago flag ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Chicago> )and a bit
of a skyscraper motif.

While the Chicago flag is a bit inside baseball (and probably included solely
as a sop to the Chicago political establishment, who intend to own the
Olympics as thoroughly as they own everything else that ever came out of
Chicago politics), I do think that incorporating a bit of the local flair into
the logo is a good design goal. I like Madrid's logo, don't get me wrong, but
couldn't it be San Fransisco's logo, or London's logo, or Moscow's logo, etc,
_without modification_?

I kind of like Tokyo's -- the ribbon is togetherness but the design is
distinctly Japanese. I expect the prominent inclusion of the hinomaru (the red
disk in the center of the Japanese flag) probably will get a raised eyebrow or
two from some quarters, but the Olympics is not exactly a celebration of anti-
nationalism now is it.

~~~
jcl
_I expect the prominent inclusion of the hinomaru (the red disk in the center
of the Japanese flag) probably will get a raised eyebrow or two..._

Heh... Check out the 1964 Tokyo Olympics logo:
<http://www.sportslogos.net/league.php?id=27>

~~~
yhuiuyggb
You aren't supposed to use the national flag with the olympic logo.

------
jonathandeamer
Despite the criticisms of some of these logos (in this thread and elsewhere),
I don't think I would be as embarrassed to be from any of these places as the
London 2012 logo makes me feel
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/10/All_London_201...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/10/All_London_2012_logos.svg)

~~~
hughprime
It's worth mentioning that the bid logo is generally different from the logo
of the actual games. London's bid logo was a much more attractive (if less
attention-grabbing):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:London_2012_Olympic_Games_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:London_2012_Olympic_Games_bid_logo.jpg)

I'm not sure why they change the logos, given that the final logo is almost
always less attractive than the bid logo. In Sydney, frinstance, we had a nice
neat bid logo (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sydney2000bid.png>) which
for the actual games they decided to unnecessarily complicate with a running
man and some boomerangs:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sydney_2000_Logo.svg>

Nothing nearly as bad as London 2012, though.

------
Elepsis
It's interesting how "typically American" the Chicago logo is. It actually
looks rather like a mix between the Los Angeles and Salt Lake City logos.

And in case anyone is curious, historical Summer Olympics logos:
<http://www.sportslogos.net/league.php?id=27> And Winter Olympics:
<http://www.sportslogos.net/league.php?id=64>

------
hughprime
All, presumably, very expensive, and mostly pretty bad.

Chicago's is the only one I like -- it's the only one that really tries to
sell me the city in question. Looking at it reminds me directly of the best
bits of Chicago: it's got a big blue lake and some big shiny buildings, and
when looked at from the correct angles it's really pretty. The other logos
look pretty much interchangeable (except maybe Rio's, which not having been to
Rio I don't understand).

------
nuweborder
Unfortunately, I honestly think that Chicago has the worst logo of them all.
But I really do hope they win the bid for the 2016 Olympics.

~~~
vermontdevil
I hope not. Let Tokyo host it. The cost for Chicago and US will be enormous
and we will be left with elephant structures.

------
nopal
The first version of Chicago's logo was better than the current one, IMHO:
<http://www.logoblog.org/wordpress/chicago-olympic-logo-2016/>

The original logo was nixed by the Olympic Committee because it was shaped
like a torch, and the torch is "Olympic-related imagery."
[http://www.suntimes.com/sports/olympics/389836,CST-NWS-
torch...](http://www.suntimes.com/sports/olympics/389836,CST-NWS-
torch17.article)

------
BearOfNH
Not to be a wet blanket but I don't like the Madrid logo at all. Many see it
as a welcoming hand; I see it as a (e.g., policeman) ordering me to stop. It's
almost shouting "go away, we don't want you here!". And no, I've nothing to
feel guilty about. Well, excluding a strict religious upbringing decades ago.

Still better than London's though.

------
ilyak
Where is poll?

Chicago's feels great, but I've liked Rio more.

